# Hello from Utah



## bwindussa (Nov 24, 2009)

Good Morning,

My name is Brad. I just discovered this excellent forum a few days ago and wanted to say hello. Here's a little bit about myself;

Born and raised in Utah. I've travelled around the western US a bit but I regret I haven't seen more of the world first hand.

I began training in a Togakure style back in the late 1980's, but somewhere around 1996 I had a terrible knee injury that put me on a 'perma-gimp' status until earlier this year when I had a total knee replacement. On that note, if I had known these replacements would help this much I would have done it ten years ago. It's amazing, sometimes I go a whole week and then realize I haven't fallen down once!

Sorry, I digress a lot. With the success of my surgery I have been feeling strongly the need to dump this fat I've accumulated and return to actively controlling my life.  I'm currently seeking a place to train and will lose my 120 (wow, that much???) extra pounds in the next year and become a better husband, father, and me.

Wish me luck, I need all that I can get.

And a huge thank you to everyone here for all the positive attitude and energy I feel. this is a good place.

take care,
Brad

ps, sorry for typing mistakes, I learned ona manual typewriter in the 1970's


----------



## Chris Parker (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi Brad,

Welcome aboard! Best of luck with your knee and future training! So you know, though, the Togakure Ryu name hasn't been used for a long time, so be on the lookout for Bujinkan Budo Taijutsu, Genbukan Ninpo (or Kokusai Jujutsu Renmei/KJJR), or Jinenkan Jissen Kobudo if you are wanting to get back into that training. There are also a number of legit branch-off organisations (one of which I am a member of), but you're safer looking for one of the big three, at least to begin with.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi Brad, Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## morph4me (Nov 24, 2009)

Hello Brad, welcome to MT


----------



## Tensei85 (Nov 24, 2009)

Hey, Welcome to MT! Enjoy


----------



## stickarts (Nov 24, 2009)

welcome!


----------



## bluekey88 (Nov 25, 2009)

Welcome and good luck on acheiving your goals.  they are quite worthy


----------



## Drac (Nov 26, 2009)

Greetings Brad and Welcome to MT....


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 26, 2009)

Welcome and enjoy


----------



## just2kicku (Nov 26, 2009)

Hello Brad, welcome to MT


----------



## Ceicei (Nov 27, 2009)

Hello Brad!  I'm a Utahn here welcoming you to MT!  :wavey:

- Ceicei


----------



## DayStar (Dec 12, 2009)

_Welcome to MartialTalk! How's everything in Utah? Surviving the cold so far? _


----------



## stone_dragone (Dec 12, 2009)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## seasoned (Dec 12, 2009)

Welcome aboard, enjoy.


----------



## fyn5000 (Dec 12, 2009)

Welcome to Martial Talk.

fyn


----------



## MasterWright (Dec 14, 2009)

Welcome to MT, Good luck with your training, hopefully you can tailor the training to suit your needs.


----------

